

Javascript was created in 10 days - nomeatno

search for ten days in:<p>http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/video.php?v=crockonjs-1
======
senthilnayagam
it takes guts to launch a language in 10 days.

until protoype/jquery came in I was clueless and thought flash/actionscript
was better at crossbrowser client side development

